# I am female and I love men



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Boy, I'm really worn out today from all the posters proclaiming that all men are evil/horny/evil/shallow/duplicitous/horny/bad.

I'm really tired of it, and I'm not even male.

I've had some crappy boyfriends, and a crappy ex husband, yes, I have. But it never occurred to me to respond by blasting half of the humans on the planet.

So I'm standing up right here, right now and saying that I love men.

I love the way they think, and the fact that it's so different from the way I think.
I love the way they smell.
I love the way they look.
I love pretty much everything about them.

So -- who's with me? Who wants to buck this "OMG MEN ARE DOGS" trend?

(Although I also love dogs, so that analogy doesn't really work, does it?)


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

I also love men! Manly, masculine men with broad shoulders and grease on their hands! 

I love the way they look contorted around the engine bay of a car.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Me, too, Kathryn! Thank you! I was starting to feel all alone here.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We love you too lamaga!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Woo, hoo, me too! There is indeed a plague of man-bashing and just bizarre postings today.

You will never have a good marriage with that attitude toward men. Who knows how they got so warped, or they may be trolls trying to yank our chains.

Yup, give me a good man, love me that male cheesecake!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Lovesherman, this one is just for you: :rofl:

Really, could you believe that?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Lovesherman, this one is just for you: :rofl:
> 
> Really, could you believe that?


Where is the inappropriate joke thread when we need it?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

As a man whose a little older I kinda :scratchhead: how narrow the focus is of some posters.Thanks for the post lamaga.Btw I'm a male and I love women.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I must have missed the man bashing threads today.

But either way I'm with you. I love men!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I love men too! Doesn't matter how many broke my heart in the past. I have a wonderful man NOW! He's not perfect, but he'[s perfect FOR ME!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Several have been great friends to me. I love them dearly. Not sure what I would have done without them. I appreciate them being there for me and being careful not to cross boundaries when I was feeling vulnerable, but also giving just the right amount of encouragement and compliments and affirmations. I have a newfound respect and admiration for me. The ones I'm talking about are attractive because they are the real thing. Imperfect as they are, they have been my rocks. Now if only I could find one to cross the boundary and give me what I really want, lol. :-o Oh wait, I did, then an ambulance came and took him away. How sad was that? Before he was my lover, he was my best buddy. We talked about everything! He was definitely on my side, and I was on his.

I also want to add...I go to the VA for my ongoing treatment of the aftermath of anaphylaxis, my former abusive marriage and most recently the trauma of losing my boyfriend not to his brain hemorrhage but unexpectedly to his guardian sister and his history with his family... invariably in the waiting room there are soldiers or former soldiers sitting stolidly in the waiting room of Desk 60, which is a euphemistic number for the mental health clinic, staffed by really great receptionists I might add (civilians.) Then there is the waiting line for travel pay, in which us people of lesser means wait. I am usually the only one physically fit person in line, still able to run a few miles and do pushups and situps and all that the military required. Behind my pretty face and lovely physique lies a brain that doesn't quite work all the time. But almost always when I'm there, someone will strike up a conversation with me, the guise of it is curiousity as to what service I was in (Joint Ops - all of them!) but really they are looking to hear some encouragement and to find out for themselves and maybe to get some of what makes me resilient. I explain how the service did not get me but birch pollen and allergies and civilian life did. I explain about social workers and talk slowly, telling them about how to get all their paperwork and put it in a binder in document sheet protectors, along with important phone numbers and so forth, and which person/office in the hospital is the go-to person for information about services, medical discharges, etc. I laugh when I am trying to give them directions and realize we are already in the place I am giving directions to, and explain about how my brain doesn't always connect but it leads to a lot of being able to laugh at myself and none of it is life threatening. Just a chance to realize how many helpful people in the world there are. I shake hands and wish them well and it's the same in return, although sometimes I shake hands when I know what they really want and need is a hug. But it would be too embarassing for them in public, as others usually hear the conversation. There is a code, everyone struggles but nobody goes down. Help is asked for carefully, alliances and bonding are formed in the waiting room, today's conversation was about mapping, and from it I learned that the guy sitting next to me was one who went out surveying to make sure the targets were set correctly, triangulated, etc. There are some nasty jobs that electronics cannot do on their own. He was fit, the only logical dx is PTSD. Having had to go out to downed planes with eod on them and wait for the eod guys to do their things before we could rescue the pilot/s inside is something I used to do with my unit. 

I am also feeling a bit more myself when I've been to the VA, not necessarily because of the treatment, I also think that the reason therapy works for vets is the sort of support network that goes on outside the therapists offices, in the hallways and the waiting rooms. I think there should be a recreational hall, where people could hang out before or after appointments. At most airports there is a room or suite of rooms for military people who are traveling, where they hang out together, etc. I don't see why a hospital that serves a mental health population wouldn't have those kind of places. The VFW's are usually run by guys from WW2, they sucked up their shell shock and got on with it. Well, things have changed. The way the military is run now, people have unique trauma, not an infantry trauma where they were in a foxhole together for months, living in tents or barracks and marching all together or serving all together on a warship, etc. Today's military is like a civilian workforce, people are rotated, they have deployments and get assigned with people they don't know, it's very impersonal and yet designed to be efficient. I think our modern PTSD comes from the lack of a shared experience. So there is no shared recovery, except what one can get in waiting rooms. 

The guys always make me feel welcome, they don't ask too many questions about what's wrong with me, but the one time I did mention why I had a huge backpack was that I'd been sleeping in the hospital where my guy was across the river, all the guys in the waiting room were suddenly offering me support, and the next time I went, a couple weeks later, they recognized me and asked about my guy, me, etc. how we were holding up...

Even in their weakest moment, in the waiting room at Desk 60, these guys are heros of a different kind. They can stop being so tough and start being real the way they were meant to be, before so-called duty (or economic need) called. That's not to say women vets aren't the same way, my bunkmate in Basic Training was about 30, older than the average recruit, she was there because her husband had got real sick from coal mining, they had kids, and somebody needed to work and to get health insurance coverage. So she decided to do it and left home, and a note behind. She became a pole climber, working the electric grid. I hope it served her well when she went back to civilian life. We rarely think about our coal miners unless they are stuck. On a typical day, they lose their hero status what's up with that?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Vive la difference! I love the mystery of attraction between men and women. The pull that you feel when you see an attractive man. Think how boring life would be without the complementary nature of the sexes. I like that my husband makes me feel more feminine, that he brings out the best in me, and he does not dominate me to do this.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

lovesherman said:


> Vive la difference! I love the mystery of attraction between men and women. The pull that you feel when you see an attractive man. Think how boring life would be without the complementary nature of the sexes. I like that my husband makes me feel more feminine, that he brings out the best in me, and he does not dominate me to do this.


Agree with that..they fascinate me and I value them.
Watching two sons grow into men has been a wonderful journey as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

<-- trying to figure out the men-haters from their absence in this thread ^^


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

What threads?


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I love men too! Doesn't matter how many broke my heart in the past. I have a wonderful man NOW! He's not perfect, but he'[s perfect FOR ME!


:iagree:


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Me too!! And love you too lamaga 

:allhail:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Ladies,

Please know that we men love you too!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

awsome thread!


now the next step is to spread the word. you corougerous women who are confident enough to be themselves need to start defending men to your girlfriends when they complain about their husbands and bash them behind their backs you need to speek up and say just what you wrote here in this thread.


we can call it be thankfull that me are different and thats why we love them campain!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I love MY man.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to love men...

Now I love man. As in just one. 

But MAN, I had fun!!!!!


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the women of TAM! You gals are awesome. 

(But you'll never be a replacement for my wonderful wife... She's my dream girl... so, sorry ladies!)


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love my man! . I'm also a one man kind of woman.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Lamaga... And I love the input you offer as a woman. But I have to say, your avatar detracts from your femininity. I mean.. I dunno, if your avatar is sending a message that you're horny, maybe something more feminine like this would show some love for the men ...


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> I used to love men...
> 
> Now I love man. As in just one.
> 
> But MAN, I had fun!!!!!


I dunno. . . I'm still nuts about my dad. And my brother. And my male buddies.


----------

